# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  What's Your Favorite Cheese(s)?

## HawkTheSlayer

I love all kinds of cheese. Some for cooking, some for snacking and sammiches.
But.. all-around, I think i like the flavor and tang of Colby cheese the best. Followed by Blue cheese and jalapeno cheeses.


Note for smartasses: Toe and ball cheese do not count.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Abbey (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019),darroll (10-24-2019),Kris P Bacon (10-23-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019),Retiredat50 (10-23-2019),Swedgin (10-24-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Tillamook cheddar.

----------

darroll (10-24-2019),Jen (10-23-2019),Montana (10-23-2019)

----------


## fortis

Depends on what type of dish, Cheddar is tasty in dishes.

But for just plain eating in hand the cheese i enjoy a good provolone.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Tillamook cheddar.


I used to buy 5lb blocks of Tillamook cheddar at Safeway when I lived in the PNWest.

----------

Abbey (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019),darroll (10-24-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-23-2019),Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

I like pretty much all cheeses except Swiss which gags me.  Favorite I would have to go with sharp cheddar.

----------

Abbey (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019),darroll (10-24-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019),Retiredat50 (10-23-2019),tom (10-23-2019)

----------


## fortis

I read that Velveeta isn't real cheese?

----------

Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Depends on what type of dish, Cheddar is tasty in dishes.
> 
> But for just plain eating in hand the cheese i enjoy a good provolone.


Me too. Especially smoked provolone. 
When i had a Sam's club membership, there was a certain brand(don't remember name) of smoked provolone I would buy that was the best I've ever eaten.

----------

fortis (10-23-2019),Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I like pretty much all cheeses except Swiss which gags me.  Favorite I would have to go with sharp cheddar.


Lol. I like Swiss too. Especially the flavor pockets( holes).

----------

Lone Gunman (10-26-2019),Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I read that Velveeta isn't real cheese?


No, but it is killer if you mix one box with one box of that Mexican Velveeta and make Crawfish Fetticini Casserole.

----------

fortis (10-23-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-23-2019)

----------


## Montana

New York SHARP for me

----------

Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

Love all kinds of cheeses, but favorites are Gruyere, Sharp Cheddar, Havarti, Aged Swiss, Smoked Gouda, Manchego, ...

----------

Big Dummy (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019),Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## Brat

For real cheese, I love cheddar (especially Tillamook) but for snacking I love that garlic herb cheese in a tub.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-23-2019),teeceetx (10-23-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

Great topic!  Of course different cheeses for different dishes.  Too many to list.

As for cheese to just eat or eat with fruit and crackers or bread, I would have to go with a decent smoked cheddar.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Kodiak (10-23-2019)

----------


## fortis

Also french bread with chedder, also good with eggs.

My fav regarding cheese is for sandwiches.

Lets not forget the good stuff on top of pizza...

----------

Abbey (10-23-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Great topic!  Of course different cheeses for different dishes.  Too many to list.
> 
> As for cheese to just eat or eat with fruit and crackers or bread, I would have to go with a decent smoked cheddar.


Damn I haven't had that in years and may just have to pick some up.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> New York SHARP for me


Sometimes i buy those little packs of imported cheese to snack on. Kinda expensive but very tasty.

----------

Abbey (10-23-2019),Montana (10-23-2019)

----------


## tom

I like extra sharp cheddar. If this cheese is cooked, it sticks to pot and spoon, so remove cooked soup from stove, let sit two minutes, and then stir in the cheese. It works for me. Is there a better way?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> For real cheese, I love cheddar (especially Tillamook) but for snacking I love that garlic herb cheese in a tub.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> For real cheese, I love cheddar (especially Tillamook) but for snacking I love that garlic herb cheese in a tub.


Sometimes, when I want a really decadent pasta dish that is super simple to make I use chive and onion cream cheese.  Boil some pasta, and drain (a step below al dente).  Then, take a tub of the chive and onion cream cheese and add in some heavy cream (these two ingredients are the base) and from there add what you want.  

Usually, I add in some fresh spinach, garlic, black pepper, cayenne pepper, and just a little grated parmesan. If it is too thick, thin with a little chicken broth.  Add in the pasta and finish cooking.

Sure, it is kind of redneck Italian, but it is full of flavor and delicious!

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Tillamook cheddar.





> I used to buy 5lb blocks of Tillamook cheddar at Safeway when I lived in the PNWest.


Tillamook, really? Try a real cheddar like Kerrygold.

0D4B7C88-7577-4FC5-AFFA-C6F2B2CCFCC5.jpeg
E73B6DCF-A4F6-4782-B912-1CA582D3D1A9.jpeg

I take hard dry cheese backpacking, Parmigiano-Reggiano or Parmesan if that is all I can find or afford. Love slicing hunks off with my Mora or Opinel knife.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Montana (10-23-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Damn I haven't had that in years and may just have to pick some up.


You will be happy if you do.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Tillamook, really? Try a real cheddar like Kerrygold.
> 
> Attachment 46057
> Attachment 46058
> 
> I take hard dry cheese backpacking, Parmigiano-Reggiano or Parmesan if that is all I can find or afford. Love slicing hunks off with my Mora or Opinel knife.


Oh yes. I could hurt myself eating some fresh grated Parmigiano-Reggiano and nothing else.

----------

Big Dummy (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Brat

Its funny; I think Swiss cheese smells like feet, but I love Limburger spread on crackers.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Its funny; I think Swiss cheese smells like feet, but I love Limburger spread on crackers.


Look lady! I said no toe cheese!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Stilton.    

Stilton cheese - Wikipedia

I will have to say if its not of the bleu cheese variety it isn't worth eating.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Brat

*shudders*  bleu cheese.  One of my brothers used to order extra chunky bleu cheese on his salad, with a BOWL of it on the side!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Abbey (10-23-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

REAL Parmesano......with a shiraz.

----------

Big Dummy (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

fumunda

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Kris P Bacon (10-23-2019)

----------


## Brat

> fumunda


  :Tongue20:

----------

Rutabaga (10-23-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I read that Velveeta isn't real cheese?


Cheez Whiz isn't real cheese but it is used for Philly Cheesesteaks.

----------

fortis (10-23-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> I used to buy 5lb blocks of Tillamook cheddar at Safeway when I lived in the PNWest.


 I buy the big block of Tillamook from Costco

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Abbey

Sharp cheddar, Mozzarella, Monterey Jack and, Havarti.

 NOTHING, that smells really bad, like Blue Cheese, Limburger etc......

 I make my spaghetti with sharp cheddar, most people use Mozzarella for spaghetti.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## fortis

Was waiting for someone to say head cheese...

----------


## Retiredat50

> Cheez Whiz isn't real cheese but it is used for Philly Cheesesteaks.


Yeah, and I do not understand that.  I love salty foods, but cheese wiz tastes like pure salt.  When  I make a cheesesteak sandwich I will use provolone or mozzarella.

Cheese whiz is just too nasty.

----------

Big Dummy (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Sharp cheddar, Mozzarella, Monterey Jack and, Havarti.
> 
>  NOTHING, that smells really bad, like Blue Cheese, Limburger etc......
> 
>  I make my spaghetti with sharp cheddar, most people use Mozzarella for spaghetti.


I can not do blue cheese, it is so nasty tasting.  Limburger is so incredibly foul.

----------

Abbey (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> I can not do blue cheese, it is so nasty tasting.  Limburger is so incredibly foul.


  Both, smell like they've passed their expiration dates.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-23-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> 


yea, its an acquired taste... :Cool20:

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> I like pretty much all cheeses except Swiss which gags me.  Favorite I would have to go with sharp cheddar.


 I don't like Swiss, either.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Sometimes i buy those little packs of imported cheese to snack on. Kinda expensive but very tasty.


Years ago, when I dumpster dived, Win Dixie had just tossed a big ass box of top shelf cheeses. Probably over a thousand $s worth. I got there just as the dumped it. Took it home, still in the package, cardboard box on top.
You name it, it was in there.

Ironically, it was all the best, that people could not afford.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Tillamook, really? Try a real cheddar like Kerrygold.
> 
> Attachment 46057
> Attachment 46058
> 
> I take hard dry cheese backpacking, Parmigiano-Reggiano or Parmesan if that is all I can find or afford. Love slicing hunks off with my Mora or Opinel knife.


I like their butter, never seen their cheese.

----------

Big Dummy (10-23-2019),Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I like their butter, never seen their cheese.


Their butter is top-notch, their cheese is meh.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Kris P Bacon (10-23-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

> For real cheese, I love cheddar (especially Tillamook) but for snacking I love that garlic herb cheese in a tub.


Not really a CHEESE, but a spread.  I love it too!

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Abbey

Tillamook makes ice cream, too.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Jen

Tilamook extra sharp cheddar (black wrapper) for nachosTilamook habanero jack for nachosCabot extra sharp for nachosFontina for grilled cheese sandwichesSwiss for non-grilled sandwichesMozzarella di bufala for capreseLonghorn (a Colby)  for enchiladas

Any more questions?
I am particular about my cheeses.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-23-2019)

----------


## Jen

> Tillamook makes ice cream, too.


I love Tilamook Brown Cow.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Jen

> I used to buy 5lb blocks of Tillamook cheddar at Safeway when I lived in the PNWest.


Sam's Club still has it in OK.  I found some in a Target in West St Paul, MN too.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> I love Tilamook Brown Cow.


 What kind is that?

----------


## Jen

> Tillamook, really? Try a real cheddar like Kerrygold.
> 
> Attachment 46057
> Attachment 46058
> 
> I take hard dry cheese backpacking, Parmigiano-Reggiano or Parmesan if that is all I can find or afford. Love slicing hunks off with my Mora or Opinel knife.


I always use Kerrygold butter.......  I haven't gotten around to trying the cheese, but I will.

----------


## Jen

> What kind is that?


Ice cream.  Chocolate.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Cheesy thread.

----------


## SharetheHedge

This...






...but I haven't had it in years. Not in most supermarkets? It's soft, kind of like Brie but not bitter.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Was waiting for someone to say head cheese...



I like head cheese (aka souse or hogs head cheese)  Real head cheese isn't cheese at all but pickled meat and aged inside of the cavities of hogs head.

----------

Brat (10-23-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I like those Israeli cheeses too.  You know "Cheeses of Nazareth"

----------

Abbey (10-24-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I like those Israeli cheeses too.  You know "Cheeses of Nazareth"


Cheeses Christ...

----------


## Rickity Plumber

If you never had a government grilled cheese sandwich, you were never living!

----------

Brat (10-24-2019)

----------


## East of the Beast

provolone,mozzarella,colby,longhorn,muenster,havar  ti butter, swiss......all mild cheeses.... sharp cheeses aren't my cup of tea.

----------

Brat (10-24-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Plain old Swiss!

Hot Pepper Jack is nice, too!

----------



----------


## fmw

For snacking - Wensleydale
For melting - Gruyere
For flavoring - Parmigiano
For sandwiches - sharp Cheddar

Tough choice.  There are so many great cheeses.  I love Bleu Cheese.  i even love Cream Cheese, paricularly in cheesecakes or paired with guava paste.  The list of great cheeses is endless.

----------

Brat (10-24-2019)

----------


## Madison

Swiss cheese, Emmental, Cheddar, Romano, Blue cheese

----------

Brat (10-24-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I like those Israeli cheeses too.  You know "Cheeses of Nazareth"


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
That was so cheesy, if I were a mod I'd give you a day off.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Abbey (10-24-2019),Brat (10-24-2019)

----------


## darroll

I love babybel

----------

Brat (10-24-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> I love babybel


 I like those, too, they make great snacks.

----------

Brat (10-24-2019),darroll (10-24-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019),Madison (10-24-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> I like those Israeli cheeses too.  You know "Cheeses of Nazareth"


  Hahahaha....I just let out a laugh that caused my dog to look at me funny.

----------

Brat (10-24-2019),darroll (10-24-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019),Madison (10-24-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> If you never had a government grilled cheese sandwich, you were never living!


 You mean, I was probably eating government cheese, when the school cafeteria served grilled cheese sandwiches?

----------

Brat (10-24-2019),darroll (10-26-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019),Madison (10-24-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-25-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Ice cream.  Chocolate.


 Just, chocolate? Nothing special.... just, chocolate?

 I was expecting something like, Blue Bunny's, bunny tracks, or something.

----------

Brat (10-24-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> You mean, I was probably eating government cheese, when the school cafeteria served grilled cheese sandwiches?


GEICO: Government Education In-name-only Cheese Object

----------


## Brat

Our family was poor at one point, and we all looked forward to the Gubmint Cheese!  Great stuff!

----------

Abbey (10-24-2019),darroll (10-26-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You mean, I was probably eating government cheese, when the school cafeteria served grilled cheese sandwiches?


Oh, the homemade ones were so good but the school ones were questionable. 
The govt cheese is like Velvetta.

----------

Brat (10-25-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Our family was poor at one point, and we all looked forward to the Gubmint Cheese!  Great stuff!


That's why hillbillies can't take a group picture.When the photographer says cheese,they all get in single file...... :Wink:

----------

Brat (10-25-2019),Lone Gunman (10-26-2019)

----------


## Neo

English mature cheddar.

----------


## fortis

*American-Made Cheese Named World's Best for the First Time Ever*





> For the first time in the annual events history, an American-made cheese won the top spot at the World Cheese Awards.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddri...ver/ar-AAJuCuK

----------


## fmw

> *American-Made Cheese Named World's Best for the First Time Ever*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddri...ver/ar-AAJuCuK


Thanks for posting this.  It is good see that the Maytag folks have some serious competition.

----------

fortis (11-10-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I love all kinds of cheese. Some for cooking, some for snacking and sammiches.
> But.. all-around, I think i like the flavor and tang of Colby cheese the best. Followed by Blue cheese and jalapeno cheeses.
> 
> 
> Note for smartasses: Toe and ball cheese do not count.


Cut cheese

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Seriously, i do like the jalepeno cheeses. 

And believe it or not, velvetta on grilled cheese

----------

